# New Member



## Pante (Jul 7, 2015)

Hello everyone, just like i said in the title i am a new member and i feel excited because it's my first time to join a forum about guns! 
I am 21 years old and i am interested in buying a handgun because all of us, young or old boys like guns plus i like sharpshooting.First of all i would like to say something extremely important.In my country all men from the age of 18 have to serve at least 9 months in the army (of course you can "postprone" it if you are a uni student or you can buy it off if you are rich).For most of that time you have charged on your name a gun and the needed equipment.It's your responsibility to take care of them and the damage penalties are strict.You have to act like a responsible person, become a responsible person and don't point the gun on someone else, be extra careful, take care of your gun, clean it etc.What i want to say is that despite the fact that i am 21 i know that real guns are not toys and i have experienced what it is like being responsible for a lethal item 24/7.With these things said i would like to get to the main part.The gun that i want to buy is a Beretta 92fs.Why? well i liked it from the first time i saw it and because it's reliable.It's like buying a Honda Civic because you are a new driver haha
I don't think i will change opinion on the brand and model (despite that i am definately "open" to read other people's opinions  ).I am already infomed about the laws in my country.The things i would really like you to help me if you want are to tell me some reliable sources from where i can buy the gun and if i can mod it.I will post a video and a picture to show you exactly how i want it to be.One last thing.I don't like the color and the skull of the handle.I like much more the original.Thanks!


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)




----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

Welcome. Sounds like you are Swiss?

I remember many years ago an FFA [Future Farmers of America] classmate served as an exchange student in Switzerland.

The one family member had an MG3 that did an awesome job on pigeons.


----------



## Pante (Jul 7, 2015)

Thanks for the welcome guys! I am Greek CW.Right now most European citizens (if not everyone except us) can choose if they want to serve or not.It's a good experience for younger guys like me but it's a bit different for older guys! I've used an MG3, they're awesome 
I want to make an update.I've searched to find a solution myself about the modification and despite the fact i could not find an answer i came up with some useful data.The most suitable version for me is the Inox Beretta 92fs.It's barrel length is 125mm (4.92 inches) and i want it to become 150mm (5.9 inches).As shown in one of the original photos of the gun (that i will post) there are some black parts.I want those black parts replaced with ones that have the same color with the "frame".Finally as it will be shown on the second photo i will upload i want the original part of the gun replaced with the one that it's pointed with the big red arrow


----------



## BigHead (Jul 5, 2015)

Welcome to the forum, I have fired the Beretta and it is a great gun. I am puzzled about the modifications that you want to make.
Why not leave it "as is". The back of the grip frame is serrated, not black, it is for a firmer hold. I think that it normally comes that way.







I saw this pic at ArmsList.com







The gun normally comes in all stainless, the one that you have pictured is a special run.
I would not worry too much about a special length barrel either. All you are going to do is wear yourself out.


----------



## Pante (Jul 7, 2015)

Hello BigHead! I don't see the mods as a "must do".I would just prefer it to be like the one i've shown.For no special reason, i just like it more.I just wanted to find out if i can find a way to mod it and try it if i can afford it.Regarded to the grip i think it's my mistake.Maybe it's because of my "bad" language.In the photo that i uploaded there is an ivory, smooth grip with a skull.I don't like that, i prefer the original.I thought that in the original gun the part of the grip that i pointed with the red arrow was different but as i found out later it was the same.So that was a mistake of mine.I don't know if i confused you.Thanks for your comment!


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Welcome. 

Are you implying, that you're going into the military at age 21 because of a postponement?


----------



## Pante (Jul 7, 2015)

Yes, you can go even later.It depends on the reason you have not to gf course it must be a valid reason


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

You need to supply your own handgun for the military ?


----------



## Pante (Jul 7, 2015)

haha what?


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Pante said:


> haha what?


You're entering the military? Do they supply you with a handgun ?


----------



## Pante (Jul 7, 2015)

Oh my mistake, i thought you asked me if i provide the military with guns.Yes, if your specialty requires a gun they will give you one.The gun you will take is based on your specialty.I am not entering the military.I've done my duty by joining the army for 9 months.Of course you can stay but only if you want.I did not...


----------



## BigHead (Jul 5, 2015)

Pante said:


> Hello BigHead! I don't see the mods as a "must do".I would just prefer it to be like the one i've shown.For no special reason, i just like it more.I just wanted to find out if i can find a way to mod it and try it if i can afford it.Regarded to the grip i think it's my mistake.Maybe it's because of my "bad" language.In the photo that i uploaded there is an ivory, smooth grip with a skull.I don't like that, i prefer the original.I thought that in the original gun the part of the grip that i pointed with the red arrow was different but as i found out later it was the same.So that was a mistake of mine.I don't know if i confused you.Thanks for your comment!


OK, you know what you are doing. I was just saying, don't be too picky, it isn't worth it most of the time. I like the stock Beretta, and I am easily pleased, since they make good guns. Your English is very good, by the way. And yes, the red arrow did confuse me a bit.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Hello and welcome from Indiana! :mrgreen:


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

Pante said:


> Hello everyone, just like i said in the title i am a new member and i feel excited because it's my first time to join a forum about guns!
> I am 21 years old and i am interested in buying a handgun because all of us, young or old boys like guns plus i like sharpshooting.First of all i would like to say something extremely important.In my country all men from the age of 18 have to serve at least 9 months in the army (of course you can "postprone" it if you are a uni student or you can buy it off if you are rich).For most of that time you have charged on your name a gun and the needed equipment.It's your responsibility to take care of them and the damage penalties are strict.You have to act like a responsible person, become a responsible person and don't point the gun on someone else, be extra careful, take care of your gun, clean it etc.What i want to say is that despite the fact that i am 21 i know that real guns are not toys and i have experienced what it is like being responsible for a lethal item 24/7.With these things said i would like to get to the main part.The gun that i want to buy is a Beretta 92fs.Why? well i liked it from the first time i saw it and because it's reliable.It's like buying a Honda Civic because you are a new driver haha
> I don't think i will change opinion on the brand and model (despite that i am definately "open" to read other people's opinions  ).I am already infomed about the laws in my country.The things i would really like you to help me if you want are to tell me some reliable sources from where i can buy the gun and if i can mod it.I will post a video and a picture to show you exactly how i want it to be.One last thing.I don't like the color and the skull of the handle.I like much more the original.Thanks!


welcome from the CO-NAZI-Cut(ct) shoreline--- great choice--my first gun w as a beretta 92 fs-- seems to like company so I bought a Wilson combat brigadier to keep it company--both shoot great--easy to take care of--very little oil needed...

happy shooting--safe shooting

rob


----------

